
Is an Open Marriage a Happier Marriage? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/magazine/is-an-open-marriage-a-happier-marriage.html
======
fegu
Very long, but definitely worth the read whether you are dabbling with these
thoughts or not.

